# Was nervt euch als PC-ler?



## BloodSteam (3. Februar 2018)

Hallo,
dies finde Ich schon bisschen interessant was euch so nervt.
Man kennt den Konsole vs PC Krieg, jedoch sagt kein PCler was ihn aufregt 

Was mich nervt, sind die ganzen Benachrichtigungen die man bei Windows 10 hat.
Es fehlt nur noch eine Benachrichtigung was man macht aka "Sie haben die Maus bewegt," "Sie haben die rechte Maustaste gedrückt."
Früher hatten nur die wichtigen Sachen eine Benachrichtigung. Jetzt hat alles eine Benachrichtigung.
Was mich auch nervt, sind die "Gebrauchten Sachen"... Man kauft was für zb 600€ und nur weil man es jetzt 2-3 Wochen im PC verbaut hatte, sofort -30% vom Preis???
Aber dass nervigste ist Windows... Wieso kann eine Internetseite mein ganzen PC verwanzen, meine GPU für Bitcoins nutzen (virus) und Fenster öffnen wann es will aka pop up. Es gibt nicht mal eine Funktion wo man solches blockieren könnte, zb "Facebook/Google" Ja... aber alle anderen Seiten.. nein. Geht nicht. Man kann Javascript deaktivieren aber dann ist alles am A...


----------



## Bennz (3. Februar 2018)

BloodSteam schrieb:


> Was mich nervt, sind die ganzen Benachrichtigungen die man bei Windows 10 hat.



mein W10 Benachrichtigt mich zu gar nichts 



BloodSteam schrieb:


> Was mich auch nervt, sind die "Gebrauchten Sachen"... Man kauft was für zb 600€ und nur weil man es jetzt 2-3 Wochen im PC verbaut hatte, sofort -30% vom Preis???



Bei uns kannst du es im Geschäft kaufen und uns anbieten für die Hälfte ohne es jeh benutzt zu haben.  (gebraucht nur noch zum viertel vom Preis)



BloodSteam schrieb:


> Aber dass nervigste ist Windows... Wieso kann eine Internetseite mein  ganzen PC verwanzen, meine GPU für Bitcoins nutzen (virus) und Fenster  öffnen wann es will aka pop up. Es gibt nicht mal eine Funktion wo man  solches blockieren könnte, zb "Facebook/Google" Ja... aber alle anderen  Seiten.. nein. Geht nicht. Man kann Javascript deaktivieren aber dann  ist alles am A...



Noscript und uBlock Origin wären für dich was.


----------



## LastManStanding (3. Februar 2018)

Naja es gibt immer bei egal was viele Mögliche Probleme, aber für fast alles eine Lösung.
Genau genommen fällt mir nichts ein was nerven könnt im Bezug zu einer Konsole.
Wenn man sich eine Konsole für 400€ kauft hat man immer die gleich Maximale Qualität beim spielen,egal wie gut oder schlecht. Bis man sich eine Leistungsfähigere kauft.  + 50% "Verlust"
 Und das geht mit dem PC eben auch. Du kaufst dir eine Grafikkarte für 300€ und kannst egal welches Spiel, bis du eine neue kaufst auch nur auf der gleichen Qualli zocken. je Neuer je Schlechter. Bis du ebe eine größere kaufst.


----------



## Z3Rlot (3. Februar 2018)

Zurzeit wirklich die Preise.


----------



## azzih (3. Februar 2018)

Was soll einen heutzutage noch nerven am PC? Komponenten sind heute im Verbrauch meist recht genügsam und dadurch lautlos. Windows'e seit Windows7 laufen stabil wie ein Fels, kann mich an eigentlich keinen Absturz in Ewigkeiten erinnern. 

Hardwarehunger und Zwang zum Aufrüsten ist heute auch längst nicht mehr so stark. Man kann quasi alle 5 Jahre seine Plattform wechseln und vielleicht alle 3-4 Jahre mal die Grafikkarte und wird trotzdem noch ganz gut spielen können. Und im Gegensatz zu ner Konsole krieg ich neue Spiele für 20-30€als Key und kann mit meinem PC noch Office Aufgaben wahrnehmen.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (3. Februar 2018)

Wenn was nerven würde dann die aktuellen Preise der Hardware und das es kaum noch gescheite Singleplayer gibt und die dortige Monetisierung.


----------



## DasBorgkollektiv (3. Februar 2018)

BloodSteam schrieb:


> Was mich nervt, sind die ganzen Benachrichtigungen die man bei Windows 10 hat.
> Es fehlt nur noch eine Benachrichtigung was man macht aka "Sie haben die Maus bewegt," "Sie haben die rechte Maustaste gedrückt."
> Früher hatten nur die wichtigen Sachen eine Benachrichtigung. Jetzt hat alles eine Benachrichtigung.


Das ist in meinen Augen kein so großes Problem, da ich fast alle Benachrichtigungen abschalte, mit Ausnahme von Mail und dem Kalender. Nervig ist aber, dass auf meinem Laptop Sophos Antivirus, welches wir kostenlos von der Uni bekommen, ständig Benachrichtigungen produziert, dass der Virenschutz aktiviert ist.

Die hohen Hardwarepreise sind auch ärgerlich. Zum Glück steht bei mir zur Zeit nur zusätzlicher SSD-Speicher auf der Einkaufsliste.

Age of Empires erscheint leider nur im Windows Store. Abhalten vom Kauf wird mich das nicht, ist aber trotzdem nervig.

Weiter möchte ich gar nicht überlegen, was mich nervt, sonst bekomme ich nur schlechte Laune. Und ich muss schließlich noch ein Referat fertig machen und Prüfungen stehen demnächst auch noch an


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (3. Februar 2018)

@Topic

Das Schulsystem,
Seiten wie Mifcom o.ä., welche überteuerten Schrott verkaufen,
Die teils geizigen Netzteilhersteller,
Trump,
Der Internetausbau,
Hardwarepreise,
Mikroruckler,
Fps Caps bei 60 oder 144fps,
Vsync,
Fast Sync,
Die geizigen Diplayhersteller, welche gefühlt nur Panels mit BLB und Coating verbauen,
Das fast kein Entwickler Vulkan benutzt,
Das Android Handys nur 1 Jahr supportet werden,
Direct x, Open Gl
Fehlende Optimierung für 6 Kerne+ in vielen Spielen,
Die schlechte Farbdarstellung der Spiele (immer muss man ein gutes Sweet fx/ Reshade Preset suchen),
Fehlendes Supersampling in den meisten Spielen,
Zu wenig antialising Optionen,
Hdds,
Laute Lüfter bzw. alles was nicht lautlos Ist,
WLAN,
Bildschirme mit nicht zeitgemäßer Auflösung (alles unter 1440p),
Nicht augeschnonendes Licht,
Zu hohe voreingestellte Helligkeit und daraus resultierender  erhöhter Stromverbrauch,
Programme die einem alles vorschreiben,
Spiele die sagen : Geh dahin und tu das, sei nicht kreativ usw,
Software von TVS, angebliche Software Optimierung,
WLAN Router (nicht alle sind schlecht aber viele)
Kabel Router (nicht alle sind schlecht aber viele),
Fritzbox,
Intel,
Zu viele Passwörter,
Zu komplizierte Formulare,
Zu viele Kabel,


Usw.....


----------



## DasBorgkollektiv (3. Februar 2018)

Lichtbringer1 schrieb:


> Das Schulsystem



Das habe ich zum Glück seit 2016 hinter mir. Und zwar als Versuchskaninchen in Form des ersten holsteinischem G8-Jahrgangs in Verbindung mit Lehrer-Mangel in allen möglichen Fächern.



Lichtbringer1 schrieb:


> Der Internetausbau


Komm in nach S-H. Ich arbeite neben dem Studium in einer Firma, die großflächig Glasfaser hier im Land ausbaut. Gefühlt ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit auf einem Kuhdorf schnelles Internet zu haben höher, als in manchen Ecken hier in Kiel.


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (3. Februar 2018)

DasBorgkollektiv schrieb:


> Komm in nach S-H. Ich arbeite neben dem Studium in einer Firma, die großflächig Glasfaser hier im Land ausbaut. Gefühlt ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit auf einem Kuhdorf schnelles Internet zu haben höher, als in manchen Ecken hier in Kiel.



Darf man fragen wie die genaue Bezeichnung deines Berufes lautet?

(Egentlich nervt eher der gesamte Breitbandausbau, welcher noch nicht mal eine Gesamtabdeckung von 6mbit vorzuweisen hat, insbesondere das mobile Netz noch mehr.)


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (3. Februar 2018)

BloodSteam schrieb:


> Was nervt euch als PC-ler


- Jede Art vom Geräusch
- Entmündigung durch Programme
- ungewollter Datenverkehr vom Rechner zu wem auch immer

Also wie immer im Land, "Jammern auf höchstem Niveau", die dinge laufen heute schon ziemlich gut und schnell, denke ich an C64 mit Floppy disc zurück


----------



## LastManStanding (3. Februar 2018)

Lichtbringer1 schrieb:


> (Meine 450.000er Leitung ist mir vielleicht ein bisschen zu langsam aber eigentlich nervt mich der gesamte Breitbandausbau, insbesondere das mobile Netz.)



Du bist schon ein echt amer Kerl erlich- ich Glückspilzbekomme schließlich 1500- 2000 *KB*
Wie  InteressierterUser sagt "jammer auf höchsten Niveau" so ähnlich wie Blattgold zum arschabwischen auf der Schüssel.


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (3. Februar 2018)

LastManStanding schrieb:


> Du bist schon ein echt amer Kerl erlich- ich glückspilbekome schlielich 1500- 2000 *KB*



Die kommen wahrscheinlich eher an als meine 450.000. Früher hatte ich eine 6000er Leitung, welche auch eine immer 100%ige Leistung lieferte. Hab den Post nochmal bearbeitet. Ist ja schlimm das Deutschland noch nicht mal 100% mit 6mbit abgedeckt ist.
Hahaha noch nicht mal 1mbit zu 100% abgedeckt....


----------



## LastManStanding (3. Februar 2018)

Nö tun sie nicht meist habe ich etwa 1 MB oft aber auch nur 300- 500kb bei einem bis zu 4 stelligen Ping. 
Nicht nur ich die ganze Siedlung und die Vorstadt etwa 4000-5000 Menschen am rande einer 50.000 Einwohner Stadt wo das stärkste was man bekommen kann, und das nur im Zentrum 150.000 ist aber auch nur in 20 Straßen armen


----------



## Belo79 (3. Februar 2018)

Mich nerven am meisten die ganzen Passwörter für gefühlt 1000 verschiedene Accounts. Man will ja sicher unterwegs sein und hat daher für alles ein anderes. Es nervt total.... Ansonsten die derzeitigen Hardwarepreise. Ich meine,schaut euch mal den Monitor Schrott für 1000 Euro an...Wtf.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (3. Februar 2018)

Belo79 schrieb:


> Mich nerven am meisten die ganzen Passwörter für gefühlt 1000 verschiedene Accounts. Man will ja sicher unterwegs sein und hat daher für alles ein anderes. Es nervt total.... Ansonsten die üblichen verdächtigen...derzeitige Hardwarepreise. Ich meine,schaut euch mal den Monitor Schrott für 1000 Euro an.
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk



100% Agree
Aber der Monitorschrott fängt schon bei 1€ an und geht bis zum teuersten Monitor. So gut wie jedes Panel jeder Preisklasse ist betroffen.


----------



## RtZk (3. Februar 2018)

Mich nervt auch am meisten das erbärmlich langsame Internet mit den 50mbit , von denen man meist 40mbit bekommt und die reichen nicht mal um anständig einen Full HD Stream anzuschauen. 
Ansonsten bin ich ganz zufrieden^^.


----------



## BloodSteam (4. Februar 2018)

Ich hatte mal eine 16k Leitung wo nur 10k ankamen. Dann wurde mir mitgeteilt, dass 100k möglich sind. Jetzt kommen bei mir 109k an mit bissl Tuning xD
Wo Ich die 16k Leitung hatte, hatten die Spiele noch ca 5-20Gb... Jetzt hab Ich eine 100k Leitung und die Spiele haben jetzt 70-80GB... geil... Keine Ahnung was bei den "Optimierung" heißt... aber 80GB hört sich nicht nach "Optimierung" an.


----------



## N8Mensch2 (4. Februar 2018)

Hm, was mich stört? 
Lange überlegt, und da fällt mir doch etwas ein: 
Die stupide Kenntlichmachung der relevanten Elemente in manchen Spielen. Sei es Objekte (Munition, Schalter, Gegenstände etc.), Gegner, Möglichkeiten oder Wege: Leuchten diese Dinge, bekommen Pfeile angeheftet oder sind farblich markiert, ist jede Herausforderungen, jeder Erkundungsdrang und die damit verbundene Interesse und Erfolgsfreude im Keim erstickt. Fürchterlich. Anscheinend exakt auf den 15 Minuten Casual-Spieler mit Low-IQ zugeschnitten. 
Und selbst wenn man die optischen Markierungen, blinkenden Vorgaben und aufploppenden Hinweise in den Options deaktivieren kann, ist die ganze Anlage, Programmierung bzw. Optimierung dahingehend im Spiel zu erkennen. Schrecklich.

Sorry, aber scheint mittlerweile vieles nur noch auf Arcade abgestimmt zu sein. Ja sogar jede Deckungsmöglichkeit in Form einer Wand-Kiste-Wand Reihenfolge wird einzeln pro 1/4 Quadratmetern 10x optisch markiert, jeder Eimer über den man springen kann oder noch so auffälliger Gegenstand zusätzlich markiert.


----------



## BloodSteam (4. Februar 2018)

N8Mensch2 schrieb:


> Hm, was mich stört?
> Lange überlegt, und da fällt mir doch etwas ein:
> Die stupide Kenntlichmachung der relevanten Elemente in manchen Spielen. Sei es Objekte (Munition, Schalter, Gegenstände etc.), Gegner, Möglichkeiten oder Wege: Leuchten diese Dinge, bekommen Pfeile angeheftet oder sind farblich markiert, ist jede Herausforderungen, jeder Erkundungsdrang und die damit verbundene Interesse und Erfolgsfreude im Keim erstickt. Fürchterlich. Anscheinend exakt auf den 15 Minuten Casual-Spieler mit Low-IQ zugeschnitten.
> Und selbst wenn man die optischen Markierungen, blinkenden Vorgaben und aufploppenden Hinweise in den Options deaktivieren kann, ist die ganze Anlage, Programmierung bzw. Optimierung dahingehend im Spiel zu erkennen. Schrecklich.
> ...



*hust* Call of Duty *hust* xd


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (4. Februar 2018)

BloodSteam schrieb:


> *hust* Call of Duty *hust* xd



Crysis 1,2,3 und 90% aller anderen Spiele. Laufe dorthin und tu das....und alle Sachen sind markiert.


----------



## pagani-s (4. Februar 2018)

am meisten nerven die unnormalen Preisschwankungen
vorallem bei grafikkarten und arbeitsspeicher.

unsere internetleitung : internet ist mal da mal nicht (zb nen ganzen tag) geschwindigkeit spielt berg und talbahn.


----------



## aloha84 (4. Februar 2018)

Miese Ports, z.b. nier automata.
Spiel meisterhaft....der port ist eine Schande.


----------



## Die_Himbeere (5. Februar 2018)

Exklusivtitel die es nur auf der Konsole gibt oder die früher auf Konsole herauskommen...
Siehe Monster hunter World, deshalb befindet sich jetzt eine PS4 Pro in meinem Besitz  

U-play und all die anderen "wir gehen Dir auf die nerven, können sonst nix, sind aber Voraussetzung für Spiel XY"- Programme die es meines Wissens nach nur auf dem PC gibt...

Und die momentan hohen Preise für Speicher sind total nervig. 
Was früher noch " jo kaufst dir noch n RAM dazu" war, ist heute eher "ich weiß nicht ob 16GB in meinem Budget liegen"


----------



## N8Mensch2 (5. Februar 2018)

Die_Himbeere schrieb:


> Exklusivtitel die es nur auf der Konsole gibt oder die früher auf Konsole herauskommen...
> Siehe Monster hunter World, deshalb befindet sich jetzt eine PS4 Pro in meinem Besitz


Interessant. Du unterstützt und förderst dieses exklusive Konzept zu 100 %, so dass es sich für Sony erst richtig lohnt, diese Strategie beizubehalten.
Sony sieht, aha, "Die Himbeere" ist ein Frischling, der sich für unser exklusives Spiel MonsterHunter eine Konsole gekauft hat. Perfekt! Volltreffer! Fisch am Haken! Maximaler Erfolg, neuen Kuh zum Melken in den Sony-Stall gelockt!
Super, das machen wir demnächst wieder.

Und du beschwerst dich hier wirklich über Exklusiv-Spiele? Really? Nennt man das Sarkasmus? Oder wie?

Du und dein Verhalten sind der Grund, warum es exklusive Spiele überhaupt gibt.
Beschwerst du dich da nicht vielleicht sogar über sich selbst?

Und Microsoft sagt, boah, die Strategie müssen wir auch wieder anwenden, bei Sony läuft es durch die Exklusiv-Spiele soooo toll.
Und wird zukünftig wieder verstärkt Spiele aufkaufen / zurückhalten für die XBox. Und dem PC steichen wir am besten auch wieder die Xbox Spiele, denn an denen verdienen wir nur ~ 15 Euro extra, wenn die über den MS Shop gekauft werden. Macht aber keiner, weil die PCler auch so Shops wie uplay doof finden. Und MS generell nicht mögen. Konsole hat ja auch kein nerviges Windows in der Form wie ein PC.

Natürlich gibt es kein uplay auf Sony Konsole. Da ist Sony alles =Steam, uplay und EA in einem. Bzw. ist Sony der Chef und sagt, was gemacht wird. Die greifen ~15 Euro pro Spiel ab, und nicht Steam, EA oder uplay. Sonst könnte Sony sich keine Konsole und exklusiven Spiele leisten.
Der PC ist bekanntlich frei, da gibt es keinen Chef. Und wenn die Leute uplay Games kaufen / nutzen, gibt es uplay.


----------



## BloodSteam (5. Februar 2018)

pagani-s schrieb:


> am meisten nerven die unnormalen Preisschwankungen
> vorallem bei grafikkarten und arbeitsspeicher.
> 
> unsere internetleitung : internet ist mal da mal nicht (zb nen ganzen tag) geschwindigkeit spielt berg und talbahn.



Ich hab meine KFA² GTX1060 6GB Für 220€ gekauft :O Ich wollte meinem Vater auch eine GTX 1060 empfehlen aber dann... GTX 1060 3GB 270€ WTF ?!?!
Alles nur wegen dem Bitcoin Müll, draus wird eh nichts mehr, da Bitcoin jetzt nicht mehr Bitcoin ist. Man muss sogar Steuern für Bitcoin zahlen... daher rip Bitcoin..



N8Mensch2 schrieb:


> Interessant. Du unterstützt und förderst dieses exklusive Konzept zu 100 %, so dass es sich für Sony erst richtig lohnt, diese Strategie beizubehalten.
> Sony sieht, aha, "Die Himbeere" ist ein Frischling, der sich für unser exklusives Spiel MonsterHunter eine Konsole gekauft hat. Perfekt! Volltreffer! Fisch am Haken! Maximaler Erfolg, neuen Kuh zum Melken in den Sony-Stall gelockt!
> Super, das machen wir demnächst wieder.
> 
> ...



Ja eine PC Kostet 300€ mit Spiel... eine GTX1060 kostet jetzt 300€, da ist noch kein Windows etc. "Aber auf PC kann man dies das" nicht jeder mag Videobearbeitung tun machen wollen aufm PC. Die meisten nutzen PCs nur zum browsen. Ob die auf PC oder auf Konsole "Call of Duty" zocken ist denen egal. Ich würde mir eine PS4 holen, nur für Gran Tourismo <3


----------



## Die_Himbeere (6. Februar 2018)

N8Mensch2 schrieb:


> Interessant. Du unterstützt und förderst dieses exklusive Konzept zu 100 %, so dass es sich für Sony erst richtig lohnt, diese Strategie beizubehalten.
> Sony sieht, aha, "Die Himbeere" ist ein Frischling, der sich für unser exklusives Spiel MonsterHunter eine Konsole gekauft hat. Perfekt! Volltreffer! Fisch am Haken! Maximaler Erfolg, neuen Kuh zum Melken in den Sony-Stall gelockt!
> Super, das machen wir demnächst wieder.
> 
> ...


Krieg dich mal wieder ein...

Ich will nunmal das Spiel spielen und viele weitere Exklusivtitel die ich als PC-ler nicht zu Gesicht bekomme. 
Dann muss ich eben auf Konsole zurückgreifen. 

Dass ich dieses System dabei unterstütze ist mir auch klar, toll finde ich es trotzdem nicht. 

Ich könnte natürlich auch sagen "Nein, ich bin so masochistisch drauf und Geisel mich lieber in dem jeder meiner Freunde dieses tolle Multiplayer Spiel spielt nur ich nicht, und wenn ich es nicht spiele verändere ich an der zukünftigen Situation in der Spieleindustrie bestimmt total viel!"

Yeah geil oder?


----------



## WhoRainZone (6. Februar 2018)

Was habt ihr denn alle mit eurem Internet? 
Ich wohne am Rand eines ~12k Seelen Dorfes aka Große Kreisstadt xD Über Unitymedia 120Mbits gebucht und ich lade bei Steam mit 16MB/s obwohl ich rechnerisch nur 15 bekommen sollte, keine Verbindungsabbrüche, keine Leistungeinbußen, nichts. Ich denke, ich kann mich damit glücklich schätzen 

@ Topic:
Der ständige Drang zu basteln, hier noch was, da noch was... tut zumindest meinem Geldbeutel nicht so gut. Hätte man als Konsolero nicht xD


----------



## DasBorgkollektiv (6. Februar 2018)

WhoRainZone schrieb:


> Der ständige Drang zu basteln, hier noch was, da noch was... tut zumindest meinem Geldbeutel nicht so gut.



Das nervt mich grade aktuell. Und als Student ist man nicht immer finanziell üppig ausgestattet. Dabei brauche ich ordentlich SSD-Speicher, damit meine letzte Festplatte rausfliegen kann. Und das Bedürfnis nach einem vernünftigem Kopfhörer klopft auch an der Tür.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (6. Februar 2018)

Obwohl ich ja zu der gemütlichen Truppe gehöre nerven so langsam die ganzen Hiobsbotschaften mit den immer weiter steigenden Preisen.


----------



## dgeigerd (12. Februar 2018)

Mich nervts dass alles so teuer sein muss. Besonders die wqhd g-sync monitore mit ips, und dass uns die miner die graka preise in die höhe treiben.

Ach ja: und es ist Montag


----------



## BloodSteam (12. Februar 2018)

dgeigerd schrieb:


> Mich nervts dass alles so teuer sein muss. Besonders die wqhd g-sync monitore mit ips, und dass uns die miner die graka preise in die höhe treiben.
> 
> Ach ja: und es ist Montag



Schiz Miner, Regierung hat eh Bitcoin zerstört, früher war Bitcoin Bitcoin, jetzt ist es mit Steuern etc... GEEEiL...


----------



## dgeigerd (13. Februar 2018)

BloodSteam schrieb:


> Schiz Miner, Regierung hat eh Bitcoin zerstört, früher war Bitcoin Bitcoin, jetzt ist es mit Steuern etc... GEEEiL...


O.o wusste gar nicht dass Bitcoin jetzt mit Steuern verbunden ist...


----------



## WhoRainZone (13. Februar 2018)

Mir ist noch was eingefallen: Unverschämte Preise bei Gebrauchtware, vor allem bei der alten FM2/AM3 Plattform. Und natürlich Grafikkarten aktuell 
Zur allgemeinen Belustigung lasse ich hier mal noch nen Verkaufstext einer RX580 auf Ebay Kleinanzeigen da:


> Verkaufe meine Sapphire RX580 nitro+ mit 8GB VDDR5 RAM mit einem Coreclock von 1411MHz, die sich ohne weiteres auf 1500MHz übertakten lässt. Auch der VRAM lässt sich auf ca 9GB pushen.


Warum noch 8GB Karten kaufen? Kannst doch die 4GB Karten einfach "pushen" wie auch immer das funktionieren soll xD


----------



## Jolly91 (20. März 2018)

Das ich auf der Arbeit mit einem E7200 und 4gb DDR2-800er an einem 21"er mit 1080p Auflösung arbeiten muss. Das Ding bringt sich im Autocad Trueviewer DWG 2016 um.


----------



## EyRaptor (21. März 2018)

Frontpanel Anschlüsse  (verwende nur noch power und reset), Molex Stecker, HDDs, hohe Ram und GPU Preise, GPP


----------



## IICARUS (21. März 2018)

BloodSteam schrieb:


> Hallo,
> dies finde Ich schon bisschen interessant was euch so nervt.
> Man kennt den Konsole vs PC Krieg, jedoch sagt kein PCler was ihn aufregt


In der Ruhe liegt die Kraft, wieso sollte man sich aufregen, bekommen tut man ehe nichts davon... 

Ach doch mich nervt dein Thema....  
Spaß bei Seite... mich nerven die hohen Grafikkartenpreise, sonst würde ich mir neben meiner bestehenden 1070er noch weitere 3 dazu kaufen und könnte dann im Mining Pool mit mischen.... 


Meine MSI war im Jahr 2016 für 530 Euro zu kaufen und war eine Zeitlang für nur 450 Euro zu haben.
Auf Alternate kostet sie momentan stolze 599 Euro.


----------



## Marcimoto (1. April 2018)

Lichtbringer1 schrieb:


> Zu viele Kabel



Bin ich bei dir  ich habe schon recht viel Aufwand für mein Kabelmanagement betrieben, in letzter Zeit, aber vollends zufrieden bin ich längst noch nicht.
Zumindest mein Schreibtisch wird immer cleaner.  Vorige Woche habe ich die G603 als Maus angeschafft, die ist schonmal Gold wert.
Die Tastatur muss ich noch probetippen, aber es wird mit sehr hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit hier auf die G613 hinauslaufen.

Davon abgesehen stören mich, wie wahrscheinlich fast jeden hier im Forum, die horrenden GPU Preise. Meine GTX780 wird dieses Jahr fünf(!) Jahre alt. 

Ach, und dass zocken mit Tastatur und Maus nicht in "Lümmel-Haltung" möglich ist, aber da ist wohl wirklich nichts zu machen


----------



## BloodSteam (2. April 2018)

PC Gaming wird bald Geschichte sein wenn dass so weiter geht... dann kaufe Ich mir eine PS4(bzw 5) fürs zocken. Es lohnt sich nicht ca 400€ für eine Grafikkarte zu zahlen, exkl CPU, Mainboard und RAM, wenn man eine ganze Konsole dafür haben kann. Ich hab haufenweise Geld ausgegeben, wo Ich bemerkt hab dass Ich mir für dieses ganze PC Geld ein Nissan R34 kaufen könnte, sogar + Felgen dazu... neee Midrange PC und gut ist.


----------



## Laggy.NET (2. April 2018)

BloodSteam schrieb:


> PC Gaming wird bald Geschichte sein wenn dass so weiter geht... dann kaufe Ich mir eine PS4(bzw 5) fürs zocken. Es lohnt sich nicht ca 400€ für eine Grafikkarte zu zahlen, exkl CPU, Mainboard und RAM, wenn man eine ganze Konsole dafür haben kann. Ich hab haufenweise Geld ausgegeben, wo Ich bemerkt hab dass Ich mir für dieses ganze PC Geld ein Nissan R34 kaufen könnte, sogar + Felgen dazu... neee Midrange PC und gut ist.



Wenn da die 30 FPS nicht wären... 

Gerade in Spielen mit First Person Ansicht finde ich das auf Dauer extrem unangenehm... Sowas wie Far Cry 5 könnte ich z.B. nicht auf Konsole spielen, da ich alle 30 Minuten ne Pause machen müsste, weil ich Kopfschmerzen hätte.


----------



## RavionHD (2. April 2018)

BloodSteam schrieb:


> PC Gaming wird bald Geschichte sein wenn dass so weiter geht... dann kaufe Ich mir eine PS4(bzw 5) fürs zocken. Es lohnt sich nicht ca 400€ für eine Grafikkarte zu zahlen, exkl CPU, Mainboard und RAM, wenn man eine ganze Konsole dafür haben kann. Ich hab haufenweise Geld ausgegeben, wo Ich bemerkt hab dass Ich mir für dieses ganze PC Geld ein Nissan R34 kaufen könnte, sogar + Felgen dazu... neee Midrange PC und gut ist.


So ein Blödsinn.
High End PC Gaming war schon immer relativ teuer, die meisten nutzen aber Mittelklasse Hardware, sowas wie eine GTX 1060, ein i5 8400/Ryzen 1600 (wie Du).
Mit so einer Kombi hat man schon die deutlich bessere Spielerfahrung wie alle Konsolen.

Und für die allermeisten PC Spieler ist eine Konsole mangels Spiele/Technik/Konfigurationsmöglichkeiten/Modding usw sowieso keine Alternative.
Beliebt auf Steam sind aktuell Spiele wie z.Bsp. Eco oder Pixark, gibt e sbeide nicht auf der Konsole.
Ein The Witcher 3 Textur Mod wurde allein auf Nexusmods 1,1 Millionne mal runtergeladen usw.

Steam hat 2017 btw den nächsten Umsatz und Spielerrekord gebrochen.
Steam Spy auf Twitter: "2017 was the best year for Valve so far: Steam's share of the market grew to $4.3B, not counting in-apps and DLCs.

Mehr als 20% ist der Umsatz von Steam 2017 im Vergleich zu 2016 gewachsen (reine Spielverkäufe), und das beinhaltet keine DLC's, Mikrotransaktionen usw.
Und Valve verdient durch CS:GO, Dota 2 Skins usw  Milliarden.

Es gibt immer mehr und mehr PC Spieler, der PC als Spieleplattform wächst schneller wie die Konsolen.


----------



## Rivellon (3. April 2018)

Ich wünschte ich hätte noch am PC die freie Wahl, ob ich ein Spiel als Retail und damit drm free kaufe. Oder digital und dann selbstverständlich accountgebunden. Mich nerven nur die vielen Clienten/Bindungen. Und mir graut es vor dem Tag, wenn irgendwann auch noch Größen wie Bethesda - erster Schritt ist mit dem Creation Club im Grunde getan - oder TakeTwo (Rockstar Club sowieso schon da etc) diesen Schritt machen. Oder Square Enix mit ihrem Enix Store, haben sie auch schon so etwas in die Richtung. Bei kommenden, möglichen Triple A Games wie TES6, GTA6, FF7R etc könnten sie klug gemacht das durchaus bringen. Natürlich begrüße ich jede Konkurrenz für Steam (Valve), denn das ist eine super Sache. Aber die freie Wahl von oben hätte ich schon gerne noch....


----------



## BloodSteam (13. Mai 2018)

Schon wieder... mich nervt dieses Marketing, es sollte ein Gesetz dafür geben.
"Super Lossless Surround Sound" die Iphone Kopfhörer haben mehr "Surround" als solche Gaming Schei*e GRRRRRRRRR
Sowas regt mich auf, Ich hab mal ein Test gemacht. Maus auf 6000dpi, Augen zu und sich in CSGO bei platzierter Bombe gedreht... Man hörte nur dass die Bombe Rechts/Links war wenn man 90° zu der Bombe seitlich stand, bisschen mehr gedreht... keine Ahnung ob vorne oder Hinten, hörte sich gleich an... WOW FKIN WOW !
Dieser drecks Headset kostet noch 350€.


----------



## chaotium (13. Mai 2018)

BloodSteam schrieb:


> Schon wieder... mich nervt dieses Marketing, es sollte ein Gesetz dafür geben.
> "Super Lossless Surround Sound" die Iphone Kopfhörer haben mehr "Surround" als solche Gaming Schei*e GRRRRRRRRR
> Sowas regt mich auf, Ich hab mal ein Test gemacht. Maus auf 6000dpi, Augen zu und sich in CSGO bei platzierter Bombe gedreht... Man hörte nur dass die Bombe Rechts/Links war wenn man 90° zu der Bombe seitlich stand, bisschen mehr gedreht... keine Ahnung ob vorne oder Hinten, hörte sich gleich an... WOW FKIN WOW !
> Dieser drecks Headset kostet noch 350€.



Wie soll das auch gehen? XD


----------



## RyzA (13. Mai 2018)

RavionHD schrieb:


> So ein Blödsinn.
> High End PC Gaming war schon immer relativ teuer, die meisten nutzen aber Mittelklasse Hardware, sowas wie eine GTX 1060, ein i5 8400/Ryzen 1600 (wie Du).
> Mit so einer Kombi hat man schon die deutlich bessere Spielerfahrung wie alle Konsolen.
> 
> ...


Hmm, das hätte ich jetzt nicht gedacht. Dachte eher das der Konsolenmarkt größer geworden ist.
Und ich hatte angenommen das XBox Nutzer auch Steam nutzen können.


----------



## RavionHD (13. Mai 2018)

PC und Konsolenmarkt sind beide größer geworden.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und nein als Xbox User hast Du keinen Zugriff auf Steam.


----------



## RyzA (13. Mai 2018)

Ok. Danke für die Infos!
Schon krass das der mobile Spielemarkt am größten ist (einzeln betrachtet).  Was die Leute an den Spielen toll finden?


----------



## RavionHD (13. Mai 2018)

Es gibt eine riesige Anzahl an Menschen die tagtäglich Spiele wie Candy Crush, Clash of Clans usw spielen und dafür Geld ausgeben.

Gerade in Ländern wie Indien bzw sehr vielen Entwicklungs- und Schwellenländern haben sehr viele weder einen PC noch eine Konsole, aber oft ein Smartphone, das ist ein riesiger Markt.


----------



## Chibs (14. Mai 2018)

Man muss sich logischerweise auch genauer ansehen wie der gesamte Umsatz am PC gemacht wird. Hier gibt es von 2017 folgende Infos (2018 läuft ja noch)
Growth in Mobile and Gaming Market in Asia | Webmedia Blog




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mit "herkömmlichen" Core-Games wie Assassins Creed , GTA etc. wird am PC gerade mal 8% des Gesamtumsatzes gemacht , die Konsolen machen da den 3-fachen Umsatz. Es ist außerdem schade zu sehen (für mich) dass am PC selbst mit "Webgames" mehr Umsatz gemacht als mit herkömmlichen Core-Games. 9.3 Milliarden zu 8.2 Milliarden. Der MMO-Markt ist halt mit 23.5 bn am PC klar vorne (23% des Gesamtumsatzes) und der wird auch noch von Asien dominiert wo wir hier im Westen die meisten Spiele nicht mal namentlich kennen geschweige denn überhaupt selbst zocken. Ich weiß nicht wer hier noch WOW spielt oder andere MMOs. Ich persönlich spiele die nicht und würde mir wünschen dass die Leute am PC auch viel mehr "herkömmliche" Spiele kaufen würden die bei uns im Westen am beliebtesten sind. Dann würden wir auch vielleicht ein neues Crysis 4 , Stalker 2 oder andere gute Single Player Spiele bekommen und nicht immer nur den ewig gleichen Online-Shooter-Einheitsbrei.


----------



## RyzA (14. Mai 2018)

Damit hast du wahrscheinlich Recht. 
Dennoch gibt es Triple A Spiele die alle Rekorde brechen:GTA 5 - Das erfolgreichste Unterhaltungs-Produkt aller Zeiten


----------



## Gimmick (25. Mai 2018)

Mich nervt, dass trotz immer schnellerer Hardware, mehr Speicher und schnellerem Internet etc. die Software für mich immer schlechter wird. 
Ich habe das Gefühl, dass durch die vielen "Nebenfeatures" die Hauptfunktionen ein wenig aus dem Fokus geraten und am Ende Programme rauskommen, die schon in ihrer Basisfunktion versagen, dafür aber ganz viele tolle Zusatzfunktionen besitzen.

Das geht vom OS, über Browser, Office, VisualStudio bis zum Treiber. 

#keepitsimple oder so.


----------



## Magera (25. Mai 2018)

Mich nerven im Wesentlichen 2 Dinge, die mich als PC-ler irgendwie am meisten betreffen:

1  Exklusivtitel! ich mein, da ist man doch als PC-Ler am meisten von betroffen. Die meisten Spiele erscheinen für beide Konsolen (oder nur für eine) und den PC vergessen alle. 

2.) Crowdfunding. Ich mein ich hab bis ´jetzt noch nirgendwo ein Spiel gefunden was für Konsole raus kam und über CF Finanziert wurde. Das macht man ebn fast nur bei PC Spielen.


----------



## Master-Onion (30. Mai 2018)

Ich hab auf Youtube was laufen, dann kommt toten stille zum nächsten Song und auf Youtube läuft eine 4 sek. Werbung für Youtube 

Was Sinnloseres habe ich das letzte Jahrzehnt noch nicht gesehen


----------



## RyzA (30. Mai 2018)

Noch nicht fertig optimierte PCs.
Aber ich arbeite dran...


----------



## N8Mensch2 (30. Mai 2018)

Master-Onion schrieb:


> Ich hab auf Youtube was laufen, dann kommt toten stille zum nächsten Song und auf Youtube läuft eine 4 sek. Werbung für Youtube
> 
> Was Sinnloseres habe ich das letzte Jahrzehnt noch nicht gesehen



Könnte man auf den ersten Blick meinen, psychologisch betrachtet wohl jedoch durchaus sinnvoll. Und auch überall zu finden: Fernsehsender mit kurzen Spots wie "Mit dem Zweiten sieht man besser"(ZDF) oder "We love to entertain you" (Pro7). Oder im Kino vor dem Film Werbung fürs Kino. Oder im Fast-Food-Restaurant Werbung auf den Tvs für die Fast-Food-Kette(BurgerKing). Oder beim Einkaufen Werbung für das Geschäft über die Lautsprecher. Uvm.. Wahrscheinlich dem Branding Marketing zuzuordnen - das Einbrennen des Logos in dein Gedächtnis / Gehirn.

Schön eingebrannt in dein Gehirn, wirst du öfter YouTube aufrufen, öfter YouTube in deinen Sätzen unterbringen und YouTube als "toll" preisen. Amen.


----------

